# Nature's Art



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I went to visit the photo friendly Snowy at Bay Area Park on the way home yesterday evening. Always working on not to blow out my whites and with that I'm very pleased how this shot came out. I took this with my Nikon 300mm ED IF 4.5 film camera lens. Thanks to Arlon he pointed out to me a couple years ago that the older lenses will fit on the newer DSLR Nikon cameras. This is why I choose Nikon over the other brands!
Thanks for looking!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great photo. I like that dark background. I assume that it was taken at night or is it something done in processing.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

What a cool shot! Every time I see you come up to a new level I think about your efforts with the A560.. Humble beginnings. You go girl!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Wonderful


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Really like it a lot with all the feather detail visible and the reflection. How did you meter when you took it to keep from blowing out the feather detail? Did you spot meter, or just try a couple of shots with exp comp adjustments.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Very nice Sandy. I like the way the whites turned out. Sweeeet.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Really like it a lot with all the feather detail visible and the reflection. How did you meter when you took it to keep from blowing out the feather detail? Did you spot meter, or just try a couple of shots with exp comp adjustments.


The background really was this dark when I set up the shot. Of course the Snowy gave me a nice pose which helped.

Now to answer your question on the Exposure.

It was almost 6pm with the help of a overcast raincloud mixture and the sun just peaking through the clouds at sunset. I shot in Manual Mode.
My ISO was only 400 so that played a big part for the black background. My shutter was at 1/1250 second and my aperture was set at F8. No flash was used. Handheld.

As far as processing goes---
I didn't do much cropping on this one. I brought the exposure down just a little in PSE8 RAW box then added a little shadow if any. Then I went into Unsharp Mask up to 60% @ 1 pixel, downsized for the WEB then sharpened the eyes and face after it was 800 pixels wide.

Mix all that up in a bowl and there is my finished piece of work. 

As far as spot metering goes I use it maybe 30% of the time.
I Chimp most the time. Ok, all the time actually. I just can't help it.

I have a question. Does this photo have a green tint to it? Someone phoned me this morning to tell me it looked green on his monitor.
I know it has a small amount but is it severe?

Thanks!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Arlon said:


> What a cool shot! Every time I see you come up to a new level I think about your efforts with the A560.. Humble beginnings. You go girl!


What he said.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Beauty Sandy and minimal green on my monitor. Nothing I'd worry about.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Great photo Sandy.


----------

